# Our laundry soap is in the system for Whole Foods!



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

For the Rocky Mountain Region, anyway. I'm kind of excited and just a little bit scared! :biggrin :crazy


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! How wonderful and scary too I'm sure!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations! That's wonerful news, don't be scared, you're going to do wonderful :wow


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats- that is great!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

THAT IS GREAT! Good for you!!! Rake in those bucks!!!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

How big is that first order? I hope it doesn't overwhelm you. You have great product, be prepared for it to fly off the shelf!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

We haven't gotten an order yet. Waiting to see what it will be and trying to do some work ahead of it.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

The first order is usually small. For soaps it is usually 6 bars of each scent they are getting. Laundry soap is in a different department from body care though so it could be different.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Oops, I forgot to say Congratulations!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. When my friend had an account with them before, the first order from one store was 80 units (the other store was 20).


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, I'm only in 2 stores so far so I don't have a real wide range of experience but I heard that small opening orders were the norm. The later orders have been much larger.


----------

